# New Rescue: *My Be Disturbing To Some*



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*The eyes of a tired, drowned out, almost hopeless gelding, this is his story.*









_This past Wednesday, my boss/second mom, got a call from some people up in the mountains near the rescue. The people told her that they had gone out horseback riding when they happened apon a very thin, beaten, horse who lookedlike he was going to tip over at any second. We think that he was stolen from someones pasture and used as a drug running horse for the Mexican Cartel. We think he belonged to a loving family because he did have shoes and pads on his front hooves and he seems to want love, he's jsut scared and who can blame him? My boss, horse sanctuary founder/owner, said that she would take him in. Little did she know what she was in for. She had expected a starved horse but nothing like this. The horse is a 15-20 gelding, possible Thoroughbred, who is severally underweight, malnourished, dehydrated, covered in sores, and can berly stand. She had the vet come out immediatly to check him over. They feared he had a broken shoulder, but when the x-rays came back it showed it wasn't broken but instead he has severe arthiritis. The poor gelding can barely walk, is very hesitate and stressed around people and doesn't eat nor drink to well. When I pulled into the ranch on Friday I spotted the guy in the far pen and decided to make a visit before work. He looked pretty okay froma distance but when I got closer my eyes started to feel up with tears. How could someone do this to such a beatiful and regal creature? _

**Warning this may be disturbing to some viewrs**

*Meet, Colibri.*









*The sores from his hips are most likely from drug packs.*


















*His hocks are almost raw!*


















*Sores on his elbows.*









*The poor guy, we put supportive boots on him to try and help him stay more balanced but it doesn't seem to help too much =[*




































*His cute 'moustache'*
*







*

*Me with Colibri*









Please send out your prayers to him. We hoping we might possibly find his owners if not, were going to give him a week and see how he does. you can tell on his face and in his eyes he's almost given up. I hope he will make it through. Thanks for looking and reading.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Poor guy. He looks pretty **** sore in those front legs; it might be in his best interest to be PTS. *omgpink* I do give my kudos to you and yours for taking him in, for better or worse.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

oh my gosh!!! 
how could someone do that :[ .. kudos to you guys for taking him in and helping him .. i can't belive people sometimes.. he looks like he would be such a gorgeous horse and its sad to see him in so much pain :'[.. i hope you guys can help him.. 
Prayers are sent out to him and you guys as well


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness! What a sweet face, poor boy. How awful. I really hope this story has a happy ending. How wonderful that you have a chance to make a change for him.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Oh how I hope things improve for him! He has such a kind and gentle face...


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Charis said:


> Poor guy. He looks pretty **** sore in those front legs; it might be in his best interest to be PTS. *omgpink* I do give my kudos to you and yours for taking him in, for better or worse.


Thank you. The vet told us to give him a week and just let him settle in and see how is gets along. we gave a shot of, I think it's called, dobutamine. After about 30min he started walking around a bit more and he started eating and drinking again. I hope he can pull through.



BarrelracingArabian said:


> oh my gosh!!!
> how could someone do that :[ .. kudos to you guys for taking him in and helping him .. i can't belive people sometimes.. he looks like he would be such a gorgeous horse and its sad to see him in so much pain :'[.. i hope you guys can help him..
> Prayers are sent out to him and you guys as well


 Thank you for the prayers! It means a lot to me, everyone else, and Colibri.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Islandrea said:


> Oh my goodness! What a sweet face, poor boy. How awful. I really hope this story has a happy ending. How wonderful that you have a chance to make a change for him.


Thank you so very much, I will have to keep everyone updated on how he does. 



Amarea said:


> Oh how I hope things improve for him! He has such a kind and gentle face...


 Thank you! He is so sweet once he gets used to you.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

He seems to have adopted the severe laminitis stance, and the raw areas and hot spots I would be willing to bet are from lying down too much to try and relieve the pain in his feet. My honest-to-God and quite candid opinion which might get some backlash is that your rescue might be better off letting this one go. I'm betting that it will cost a lot- emotionally, physically, and financially, to get this guy back to even pasture soundness.
I thank you for letting him know he's loved, if even for a short while. Looks like he needed to be reminded that humans aren't all bad.


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

OMG I can't believe some people... who could do that to a horse!! it really makes me sick. I hope he finds his owners "if he was loved by them" and if not i hope he does better and gets all the love he deserves  im glad you guys found him, to give him a chance. 

I don't know if this helps but Stolen Horse International, Inc. ~ NetPosse.com Home Page is to post or look for found horses/stollen horses... maybe he might be posted there if not it might help him find his way back home! keep us posted


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

My prayers are with you and your new friend.. It just sickens me to see such a wonderful creature treated in such a terrible way.. Wishing the best ...


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

snazzydandy said:


> My prayers are with you and your new friend.. It just sickens me to see such a wonderful creature treated in such a terrible way.. Wishing the best ...


Thank you so very much 



ricoscowgirl2213 said:


> OMG I can't believe some people... who could do that to a horse!! it really makes me sick. I hope he finds his owners "if he was loved by them" and if not i hope he does better and gets all the love he deserves  im glad you guys found him, to give him a chance.
> 
> I don't know if this helps but Stolen Horse International, Inc. ~ NetPosse.com Home Page is to post or look for found horses/stollen horses... maybe he might be posted there if not it might help him find his way back home! keep us posted


Thank you. I looked on the site but I haven't seen anything but I'll keep checking back! Thanks again!



Charis said:


> He seems to have adopted the severe laminitis stance, and the raw areas and hot spots I would be willing to bet are from lying down too much to try and relieve the pain in his feet. My honest-to-God and quite candid opinion which might get some backlash is that your rescue might be better off letting this one go. I'm betting that it will cost a lot- emotionally, physically, and financially, to get this guy back to even pasture soundness.
> I thank you for letting him know he's loved, if even for a short while. Looks like he needed to be reminded that humans aren't all bad.


I agree with you actually but since I'm not the owner and i don't really have too much of a say I can't make that decision. But I do agree with you.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I think he is the skinniest horse I have ever seen. 

I pray he gets better. Poor guy, he didn't do a thing to deserve this.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

omgpink said:


> I agree with you actually but since I'm not the owner and i don't really have too much of a say I can't make that decision. But I do agree with you.


I'm glad I didn't shock you with my opinion, and relieved that you agree. I do hope for the best for this lovely boy, but sometimes the best is to show them that they're loved, and allow them to be released from the pain. All my best to you and the horse, *omgpink.*


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I hope he gets better! Even if that means being put to sleep. It just amazes me how animals can go through stuff like that, be treated terribly by humans, and beaten. And still have that soft look in their eye, without turning into a terribly dangorous mean animal who would try to kill anyone who comes near. That's a real sign of a great horse! I hope he gets better, and I want to be updated with whatever happens to him! Good luck, and give him some love for me, and I'm sure from everyone on the forum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

aww poor guy!!! Oh and thanks for the warning about how it might be disterbing to some peeps. Lots of people don't do it and its really annoying.
He looks so sore! And REALLY thin and unsteady! I feel so bad for him! And those sores look terrible! It looks like he was once good looking and then just got thrown in the slaughter house trash! (donno if I'm exagerating lol) You can see it in his eyes though that he appreciates what ur doing and that he's trying hard to get better. I think ur right about him wanting to be loved, and it sounds like he's getting it!  Thats a really good choice that you made I think, well done!!!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

This absolutely breaks my heart. What a sweet soul. I hope he finds peace soon and that whenever his last days are they are spent being warm and happy and feeling safe and loved. Kudos to you and your team for giving him what looks like the best days of his poor little life


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

This breaks my heart.
I hope he feels much better soon, whether from being PTS or the veterinary help improves his condition. I'm with Charis' opinion though, boy he looks in heaps of pain. 
Thoughts are with him, and all the kind people who are trying to help him.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

A knack for horses said:


> I think he is the skinniest horse I have ever seen.
> 
> I pray he gets better. Poor guy, he didn't do a thing to deserve this.


Thank you 



Charis said:


> I'm glad I didn't shock you with my opinion, and relieved that you agree. I do hope for the best for this lovely boy, but sometimes the best is to show them that they're loved, and allow them to be released from the pain. All my best to you and the horse, *omgpink.*


No your opinion didn't shock me in the least. It's just an option we have to have with him. 



ridergirl23 said:


> I hope he gets better! Even if that means being put to sleep. It just amazes me how animals can go through stuff like that, be treated terribly by humans, and beaten. And still have that soft look in their eye, without turning into a terribly dangorous mean animal who would try to kill anyone who comes near. That's a real sign of a great horse! I hope he gets better, and I want to be updated with whatever happens to him! Good luck, and give him some love for me, and I'm sure from everyone on the forum!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you. It's incredible how some animals can forgive humans for doing such terrible things yet we can't even forgive each other for little things. I'm going out this morning so I'll update when I get back.



Cheyennes mom said:


> aww poor guy!!! Oh and thanks for the warning about how it might be disterbing to some peeps. Lots of people don't do it and its really annoying.
> He looks so sore! And REALLY thin and unsteady! I feel so bad for him! And those sores look terrible! It looks like he was once good looking and then just got thrown in the slaughter house trash! (donno if I'm exagerating lol) You can see it in his eyes though that he appreciates what ur doing and that he's trying hard to get better. I think ur right about him wanting to be loved, and it sounds like he's getting it!  Thats a really good choice that you made I think, well done!!!


No problem. The photos aren't too bad but I know some people are still very weak about this kind of stuff. 



Deerly said:


> This absolutely breaks my heart. What a sweet soul. I hope he finds peace soon and that whenever his last days are they are spent being warm and happy and feeling safe and loved. Kudos to you and your team for giving him what looks like the best days of his poor little life


Thank you



ohmyitschelle said:


> This breaks my heart.
> I hope he feels much better soon, whether from being PTS or the veterinary help improves his condition. I'm with Charis' opinion though, boy he looks in heaps of pain.
> Thoughts are with him, and all the kind people who are trying to help him.


Thank you

I'm going out this morning to volunteer, hopefully he didn't fall down last night or anything. I do know the vet is coming back out with other x-rays and I guess he found something that might be the cause of his shoulder pains. I hope it's nothing to severe again. Thanks for the best wishes guys!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Sending prayers out to your new boy. What a kind face. I pray that whatever decision your rescue makes ends with him out of pain. **Bigg hugs for him and you**


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

whoever did this to him should be shot. UGH! 

I hope everything works out for him in the end. No matter what that is.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

omg hes precious. I hate some people, ya know?


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Poor horse. He looks very bad but I've seen some cases that were worse than this one. From my experience I think that one week is not enough to see an improvement with a horse in this condition. I've seen horses that were so thin that you'd think that they were almost dead but they did just fine in the end. It took a lot of time but they were pasture sound in the end. 
The only thing that is serious enough it's his arthritis. The weight it's not a problem at all. But with arthritis he may be in pain without medications. We have a horse with a broken humerus that it's healed now. But it's healed without operation and she may have arthritis but for now she is ok. Guess that the pain it's bearable because she doesn't show any signs for now. She had one happy year until now and she may have more happy years until the pain will become a problem. 
So I think that this horse can live some happy time with proper care, but it will be ok for him even if he will be but down. Any alternative from those it will be ok. He had a lot of luck to be saved.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*damnedEvans:* We knew his weight would be fine, just like you said, it was the severe arthritis we were worried about. The vet had told us earlier that if he went down, he wouldn't have been able to get back up which is what happened today.

**UPDATE**
*Earlier this afternoon Colibri had to be put down. He went down and wasn't able to get back up, just like the vet had told us. For the first 30 min or so he was down he was panting heavily and sweating like crazy. One person tried to confront him but just made him more stressed and we had to let him be. He finally settled, after what they think was a heart attack, and just laid there peacefully. Unfortunately none of the vets were on call and we had to call the fire department. It wasn't the way we wanted him to go but it was still humane. All the volunteers were advised to leave the property while he was put down. Two hours later after he was buried we all came back and gave our final good-byes. Now Colibri is in a peaceful place with no pain. He will be missed. 

R.I.P Colibri August 29, 2010*

I haven't cried from sadness yet and I probably just due to the fact I've seen it happen so many times and that I never really got a chance to really know the 'real Colibri'. I did however cry due to the fact that someone let him get to this point.
We found out that he was in fact stolen and used as a drug horse. His sores are only two weeks old which makes us think he was in the canyon that long. He had a nice sized gash on his neck that the vet said is from him being pulled with, which is probably how they got him to the canyon. I just hate people sometimes :/


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Colibri. 

Its always so sad to have a horse put down. My prayers are with you and him tonight.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

omgpink said:


> *damnedEvans:* We knew his weight would be fine, just like you said, it was the severe arthritis we were worried about. The vet had told us earlier that if he went down, he wouldn't have been able to get back up which is what happened today.
> 
> **UPDATE**
> *Earlier this afternoon Colibri had to be put down. He went down and wasn't able to get back up, just like the vet had told us. For the first 30 min or so he was down he was panting heavily and sweating like crazy. One person tried to confront him but just made him more stressed and we had to let him be. He finally settled, after what they think was a heart attack, and just laid there peacefully. Unfortunately none of the vets were on call and we had to call the fire department. It wasn't the way we wanted him to go but it was still humane. All the volunteers were advised to leave the property while he was put down. Two hours later after he was buried we all came back and gave our final good-byes. Now Colibri is in a peaceful place with no pain. He will be missed. *
> ...


Oh no! R.I.P Colibri. He is a better place now, filled with all kinds of horses. 
If it hadn't been for those people...he probably could have lived comfortably into his thirties. Poor baby.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

RIP Colibri. at least he was is a happy place when he went, not on the drug run. you did all you could, congrats to you for that, and for making a horses life better, even for just a little while.


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

You gave him a little reprieve of comfort (as well as you could have) and kindness. It is such a hard thing to do. 
Thank you so much for keeping us updated.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone. We the did all we could for him and he tried his hardest. It was his time to go and he knew it. I'm jsut glad he spent his last days at the rescue.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

That is so horrible. It's so awful to realize what Knack said is true. He probably could have had a long and happy life if it wasn't for the horrible people he ran into. It wasn't his fault and could happen to any horse and it's just so terribly horribly unfair. 

It is completely heart breaking. These huge, magnificent beautiful creatures learn to trust us, depend on us and love us and someone decided they could repay him this way 

I'm so glad he was found by your rescue and able to have a few days of comfort and food and water and love before quietly passing.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Godspeed Colibri.


Not that it matters at this point, but I have to agree that even though drug packs sounds much better (and probably raises more money for the rescue) his sores look far more like a horse that spent a lot of time laying down than anything else.

I am glad to hear he is not suffering anymore.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

aww RIP Colibri. You guys did the right thing by him.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

However he got in that condition, he was lucky to have been found by you and afforded the opportunity to live his last hours in a safe spot with some good food in his belly. By looking at his eyes in those first photos I got the impression that he was just about ready to go...good thing he held out long enough to enjoy some final comforts.
RIP Colibri. He must have been beautiful once, makes me wonder about his total life story.


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

I feel so bad for him that is horrible how could someone do that. Im glad he is with someone that will care for him


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

aww poor boy T^T i'm sorry.... so sorry


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

God bless you & everyone else at the rescue for showing him kindness in his last days.

Rest in Peace, Colibri


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

wow the world needs more people like you ! this is soooo sad. his mustache is adorable! praying for a quick recovery <3


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

oh man i missed the ending  RIP Colibri .. so sad..


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

omg, I feel so bad for colibri.
AllI can say is atleast he is no longer in pain and isn't suffering what abuse he went through.

This made me almost cry.

I am soo very sorry.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

this is so sad! good thing u guys found him and let him know not all people are mean so he could leave knowing someone cared R.I.P Colibri


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

R.I.P Little man.

People disgust me, doing things like that to an animal.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

there is a special place in hell for people that do stuff that like that to animals. props to you guys though and good luck


----------

